# Best Download Manager ???



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

> Hi guys !



I am here again with my questions (what not again !!! *#@%#!#*),anyways, the thing that i wanna ask is that which is the best download manager which you like, paid or free, now currently using Free Download Manager, and i am satisfied with it, but wanted to know coz my curiosity has no ends.....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

wget or curl .even axel is a good download manager .gwget ,d4x all too!.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ are they for windows ???? (silly question)


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> wget or curl .even axel is a good download manager .gwget ,d4x all too!.


Common! You know he was asking for a Windows download manager.

@krazy bluez: I use FDM as well. Although Flashget is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Indyan (Jul 7, 2008)

+ 1 for flashget.


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jul 7, 2008)

FDM is great !


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

Flash Get, which one paid or the free one ?

@Goobima: i didn't understand the abbreviations at first ! then looked carefully and after eating "Kellogs" my mind started to work ! lol


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

@krazybleu: did u tried multiget for window$ 
*multiget.sourceforge.net/download.html

window$ : *heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/multiget/MultiGet-1.1.2-win.rar

GNU/Linux : *downloads.sourceforge.net/multiget/multiget_1.1.2-0getdeb1_i386.deb?use_mirror=heanet


----------



## Indyan (Jul 7, 2008)

Flashget is free. They removed the ads.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

@praka123


> did u tried multiget for window$



nope, downloading.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

MultiGet sucks. *Its damn robust*, but its interface is sick and ugly and needs a rework. It looks like they tried to create something out of a commandline tool but never did it properly. I wish it had a commandline mode, but it does not exist.

FlashGet is the overall best download manager out there. Its not as robust as MultiGet, but after MultiGet, its the next when it comes to robustness. It has a clean interface. It supports a variety of protocols - http, https, ftp, rstp, mms, bittorrent and ed2k.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 7, 2008)

I also like the FDM best..I've tried Flashget,DAP and IDM so far..


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 7, 2008)

I use flashget. It works pretty well wit firefox.. I even use it as torrent downloader..


----------



## skippednote (Jul 7, 2008)

Use flash get even digit prefers to use it.
The best thing is its ads free which helps u to get high speed without paying a single penny
HOPE U get the point


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 7, 2008)

Orbit Downloader


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> I am here again with my questions (what not again !!! *#@%#!#*),anyways, the thing that i wanna ask is that which is the best download manager which you like, paid or free, now currently using Free Download Manager, and i am satisfied with it, but wanted to know coz my curiosity has no ends.....




if u want a paid version use IDA from westbyte.com its very good on features


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 7, 2008)

Flashget!! Gets the job done for free and has several nifty features like scheduled downloads, auto-shutdown etc.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

> Is FlashGET uses more simultaneous connection than Free Download Manager?


Coz i have 2 mbps connection and want to download the most while it's on "FREE DOWNLOAD" time...


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 7, 2008)

These many ppl talkin of flashget.. but u still dont get it... KrazyB... flashget is free, has more features than the rest... and is truly my single downloadin application from GodKnowsWhen.......... nuthin ever came close... from years.....


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ ha ha ha, I've gotten it earlier ! lol, anyways I would definitely try that !


----------



## casanova (Jul 7, 2008)

Orbit downloader and FDM.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 7, 2008)

Use IDM - internet download manager.
the father of all.
Must try.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 7, 2008)

> @casanova


, i tried Orbit Download manager but it's not so good as FDM


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 8, 2008)

+ 1 Flashget


----------



## crazydevil (Jul 8, 2008)

IDM - internet download manager.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

What exactly is the point of having a download manager? Isn't there one in every browser?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> What exactly is the point of having a download manager? Isn't there one in every browser?



This is why:



> A download manager facilitates downloading of files from the Internet. Designed with specific purposes in mind, a manager can:
> • Automatically dial up an Internet provider at night, when rates are low and download files. The manager will disconnect the dial up when the downloading is complete.
> 
> • Download huge files for users with a broadband connection, can resume broken downloads, limit downloading capacity, browse a site automatically to download specified content, and do regular updating of downloads.
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 8, 2008)

Internet Download Manager Rocks !!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok thank you
I don't use dial-up though...


----------



## quad_master (Jul 8, 2008)

hats off to Flashget...free...fast...simple


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 8, 2008)

Best download manager thread once again 

BTW i use FDM


----------



## smile (Jul 8, 2008)

+1 for Flashget


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 9, 2008)

In my personal opinion, Free Download manager has the most option, I've tried FlashGET but FDM is much more better than all in terms of usability



> @kenshin, I know this has been posted before but that was a review and was started on 27-04-2005, it's been 3 years from then and many new features have been introduced that it is not good to judge it on that basis, therefore the need was urged!


----------



## Garbage (Jul 9, 2008)

I uses FlashGet... it's good imo


----------



## sude (Jul 9, 2008)

i was using ORNIT for sometime now... but lately returned to FDM... FDM rocks... its has in built audio and video playback facility...

moreover i noticed the download speed in orbit fluctuates highly sometimes to bytes too....
but in FDM its not so... it maintains a constant speed..

moreover like Orbit, FDM is also to start streaming media leeching ... FDM rocks..

-SUDE


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think IDM is beter option. along with DAP. Though IDM is trial, but DAP is quite free. As for others if you don't want them, try FDM/FlashGet/GetRight.


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2008)

I use Free Download Manager......


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 10, 2008)

try mass downloader from metaproducts.
free & paid both version are available.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2008)

uTorrent for me.....
Mera sab download to is se hi hota hai......


----------



## skippednote (Jul 10, 2008)

depends on download speed 
for me flashget


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 11, 2008)

uTorrent is also good but i am not talking about Torrents, only downloads except p2p, BTW uTorrent rocks !


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Free Download Manager*

I use Free Download Manager
Maybe people should use Free Download Manager cause its good
Of course if depends on your Internet Speed but I think Free Download Manager is good


----------



## Kush6 (Jul 12, 2008)

+1 for IDM,
Switched over from FDM because the acceleration is amazing - I actually get 62-63kbps constantly on my 512kbps plan. Its peaked at 80kbps so far which is just amazing. 
Pity the trial will expire this week......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

IDM and FDM are nothing at all compared to Orbit and FlashGet.

Orbit is still on the unstabler side on older systems, but it has built in intergration with sites like youtube. Otherwise, FlashGet has every feature and is stable too. I think Orbit is a flashget clone. Both look exactly the same and function in similar ways as far as the UI and features are concerned.

I wish we get one of them for linux too.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Free Download Manager*



Krazy Bluez said:


> uTorrent is also good but i am not talking about Torrents, only downloads except p2p, BTW uTorrent rocks !


I agree to that completely in terms of torrent ds/loads 



rhitwick said:


> uTorrent for me.....
> Mera sab download to is se hi hota hai......


Mera bhi : D



gagandeep said:


> I use Free Download Manager......


 
+1 as recently it has allowed support for RS links as well..



sude said:


> i was using ORNIT for sometime now... but lately returned to FDM... FDM rocks... its has in built audio and video playback facility...
> 
> moreover i noticed the download speed in orbit fluctuates highly sometimes to bytes too....
> but in FDM its not so... it maintains a constant speed..
> ...


 
+2, yup the d/load spped is constant either d/loading from RS or from FTP 



Kenshin said:


> Best download manager thread once again
> 
> BTW i use FDM


+3



D@rekills4 said:


> I use Free Download Manager
> Maybe people should use Free Download Manager cause its good
> Of course if depends on your Internet Speed but I think Free Download Manager is good


 
Yup, FDM is good, as it maintains a constant speed, although IDM also proved handy for me but I like FDM more : D
___________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

FDM for me. And in come cases Orbit Downloader.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

Pathik said:


> FDM for me. And in come cases Orbit Downloader.


what are FDM's features that make it good ? Does it support rstp, mms, etc ?


----------



## axxo (Jul 12, 2008)

Flashget, Tried & Trusted.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

axxo said:


> Flashget, Tried & Trusted.


+100
I only wish it had a native linux version


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 12, 2008)

I use opera for most of the downloads. For large files like service packs and HD videos and youtube I use oribitdownloader. For torrents nothing beats utorrent.

Does FDM support youtube video snatching?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 12, 2008)

Nope, it doesnt actually support RTSP or MMS but it has support for downloading most site's streaming videos. For the others, i use Orbit.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 16, 2008)

In this month's DIGIT, the best freeware in given to FDM, hence it's official ! lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 16, 2008)

i am using download accelerator plus. Any one has not mentions this as their choice. Does it sucks! I will get the download  speed of more than 240 KB/s   from normal server. Does it means if i cahge to FDM can i get more ?


----------



## luckypayal (Jul 16, 2008)

Orbit Downloader8)8)


----------



## Lordoftherings (Jul 18, 2008)

IDM(Internet Download Manager) rocks - I've tried lots of download managers, but the amount by which the download speed gets accelerated is few levels above the others currently present..i must say that it is optimum in bandwidth utilization too..

Clearly beats Flashget


----------



## Ecko (Jul 18, 2008)

FlashGet is excellent 
You can try GigaGet 2 but not with that much support


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 20, 2008)

Orbit Download Manager is also good, looks like FlashGET is mostly everyone's favorite in TD Forum !


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 20, 2008)

Also any one tested *Mass Downloader*?


----------



## b.paarthasarathy (Jul 20, 2008)

download accelerator plus ..(which i geniunely downloaded frm warez site).... []


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 24, 2008)

Only Best Download Manager is Internet Download Manager(IDM). I found it better than the rest.


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 24, 2008)

Idm Ftw


----------



## PhB (Nov 24, 2008)

FDM
Has a nifty feature of changing the source url if it gets changed.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

fdm or orbit acc to me


----------



## axxo (Nov 24, 2008)

flashget/IDM.

orbit? ha..good chewing gum


----------



## Ecko (Nov 24, 2008)

FlashGet *****


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

DownThemAll! works for me on FF 3.0


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine's changed....now it's Orbit coz its fast, less resource heavy and it can download almost all kinds of streaming videos....


----------

